# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  BAILEYS, née en 2010.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* BAILEYS
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 

 

N° DE PUCE :  900 062 147 308

NOM : *BAILEYS

RACE : COMMUNE

SEXE : Femelle

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : 02/04/2010

COULEUR : CARAMEL

Poids : 18,3kg pesé chez vétérinaire le 21 juin 2019 

POINT SANTÉ : STÉRILISÉE. 

Baileys est atteinte d'un Lupus une maladie auto-imune, elle a besoin d un traitement à vie ne doit pas s exposer au soleil doit reprendre cinq kilos 


Citation :
Le lupus du chien est une maladie auto-immune, ce qui signifie qu'elle est déclenchée par le dysfonctionnement du système immunitaire. L'organisme d'un chien atteint s'attaque à ses propres cellules, ce qui entraîne le dépérissement progressif de l'animal. Malheureusement, le traitement d'un lupus chez le chien n'est pas toujours possible. Faire réaliser un diagnostic par un vétérinaire reste quoi qu'il en soit essentiel pour détecter et traiter la maladie.

https://chien.ooreka.fr/astuce/voir/...lupus-du-chien

SON ORIGINE : Sauvée de l'équarrissage fin novembre 2014

SON COMPORTEMENT :arrivée en famille d accueil en france elle  s'entend avec ses congénères. Pas de souci avec les chats mais les poules l intrigue  Très sociable, une chienne très câline et douce. 

 elle demande des caresses, elle se couche et se laisse caresser et manipuler.

Elle supporte les trajets voiture


FRAIS D'ADOPTIONS : 


Handicapé : 110.00 EUROS
Baileys est stérilisée, identifiée, vaccinée selon le protocole Roumain, passeport Européen.

ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir chercher leur animal dans sa famille d'accueil dans le 79
*
Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18

*Contact des bénévoles responsables d'adoption :  06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79 - 06.37.25.72.24 
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact de la bénévole responsable des familles d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.29.90.26.68 
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## mamounette54



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Comment résister à ce regard ???

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message d'une bénévole qui a été au refuge :

Je ne connaissais pas du tout *Baileys*  avant mon voyage au refuge et j'ai eu le plaisir de découvrir une  chienne très douce, calme, posée, qui est restée bien volontiers auprès  de nous une fois dans son enclos pour recevoir des friandises et des  câlins....Elle est tout à fait prête à venir en France !!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## mamounette54

Depuis  ces 3 derniers mois, elle a sauvé une cinquantaine de chiens au total, y  compris de nombreux chiots. Récemment, une chienne gestante a mis au  monde par césarienne 7 petits. Tous ces loulous sauvés sont autant de  nouvelles bouches à nourrir et de soins à prodiguer, engendrant de  nombreux frais supplémentaires, en terme de croquettes, de soins  vétérinaires, de vaccination et de stérilisation. Afin de permettre aux  loulous de pouvoir voyager en tout légalité et dans le cadre des normes  sanitaires européennes, il est obligatoire de les faire vacciner,  stériliser et leur délivrer un passeport avant leur venue en France. Le  coût de ces modalités s'élèvent à environ 100 par chien.


c'est pourquoi les loulous doivent vite trouver une famille en France et quitter le refuge



 CONTACTS ADOPTION :
   06.15.16.18.05 -  06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79 

   *RESPONSABLE DES FAMILLES D'ACCUEIL * => *Alexandra* (pseudo :Hashleyalex)  00 32 475 59 15 35  par mail : fa@archedetenite.org  ou*Megane* (pseudo : Megane l'amie des bêtes) 06.06.83.91.10 par mail : meggrienay@gmail.com

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Baileys n'est pas jeune mais elle n'est pas vieille non plus, ne la laissez pas au refuge elle mérite tellement de connaitre autre chose.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Baileys*... une pure douceur cette chienne... aussi bien dans son comportement que dans son regard

----------


## vivie maratta

Tu as de beaux yeux toi! Personne pour cette jolie princesse?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/hrcAAe3KypM

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

La douce Baileys attend toujours sa famille.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

N'oubliez pas l'adorable Baileys

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Baileys est une très gentille chienne qui aime avoir des visites pour recevoir des caresses.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Baileys découvre les cadeaux que sa marraine lui a envoyer.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Baileys*, toujours aussi  gentille, belle, douce et elle semble bien apprécier son coussin qui est  encore dans sa niche !! MERCI MARRAINE

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/bpfWob0kCzY

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Baileys* est partie chez le vétérinaire, lors de notre voyage nous nous sommes rendues compte qu'elle ne bougeait pas. 
Lenuta à son arrivée a pris la décision de l'emmener, elle pense que *baileys* est âgée, elle est apathique, ne mange pas ... et peut être en fin de vie 

*@lenuta a écrit:*Pourquoi *baileys* vétérinaire ?

Elle est apatique
Pas mange
Est vieux
Posible sa vitr ete la final

----------


## phacélie

Oh, la pauvre Baileys  :Frown:  , elle n'est pas si vieille que ça à 8 ans...
Qu'a dit le vétérinaire ?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Les analyses montrent  également qu’il n’a pas bien mangé, il montre un processus inflammatoire  sur les tissus mous et les tissus osseux.
Vous avez également besoin d'une radiographie. Plus certainement besoin de suppléments articulaires
Maintenant, il fait un traitement pour l'abcès de la glande périanale

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Est-ce que quelqu'un lui donnera une chance d'être soignée correctement en France ???

*Lénuta a écrit:*   Examen radiologique: Bayles a une hypertrophie du liquide cardiaque et péricardique
Un examen pour la diofilarie est recommandé.

----------


## hanako

Bonjour , 

Ne pouvant l’accueillir, je suis néanmoins son poste discrètement .Que puis-je faire pour l'aider ?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Bonjour , 
> 
> Ne pouvant l’accueillir, je suis néanmoins son poste discrètement .Que puis-je faire pour l'aider ?


Vous pouvez diffuser pour essayer de lui trouver sa famille.
Merci pour cette puce

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Lénuta a écrit:*
* Comme vous le savez, il y a beaucoup de vieux chiens dans l'abri. Baileys  est l'un d'entre eux. S'il vous plaît, je fais un appel de tout cœur,  adopter ces chiens malheureux qui ont vécu une vie de réfugié. Ils ne  vivront plus longtemps. Ils ont peut-être la chance de vivre près d'une  famille au cours des derniers mois ou des dernières années. Merci  beaucoup  *

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Baileys a trouvé une FA elle arrivera en France le 20 Juin.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Le départ de Roumanie et l'arrivée en France :

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Bonsoir, des nouvelles de *Baileys*,  elle n'est pas très en forme Sandra sa FA lui fait faire des examens  pour savoir exactement ce qu'elle a et trouver un traitement pour la  soulager.
je vous mets quelques photos.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## hanako

pauvre baileys , le vétérinaire a -t-il trouvé un traitement pour la soulager ?

----------


## hanako

Bonjour ,avez-vous  des nouvelles de Baileys ?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Baileys a un lupus et elle prend un traitement.

----------


## hanako

Pauvre Baileys, j'espère qu'elle ne souffre pas trop .

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de sa FA :

elle aime être avec les autres mais ne joue pas forcément, Je pense  qu'ils la craignent un peu car elle a la grogne facile.... Je pense  surtout qu'elle a peur d’être bousculée et d'avoir mal à cause des mois  passés à avoir mal.....
Les chats, je n'en mettrais pas avec elle mais bon, j'ai pas essayé

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Des nouvelles de *Baileys* 
La puce va bien mieux depuis qu'elle a des injections et des doses plus importantes...
Elle a juste les pattes un petit peu gonflées au niveau des articulations

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Des nouvelles de jolie *Baileys*.
Elle  a des hauts et des bas, mais dans l'ensemble elle va bien. Fait sa  petite vie tranquille de mamie. A cause du traitement elle perd ses  poils par plaques mais heureusement tata Sandra a un manteau pour les  jours où il pleut ou fait froid. 
Quelques photos :

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Des nouvelles de Miss *Baileys*.
Elle va bien à part sa perte de poils. Les injections lui réussissent, elle n'a plus les pattes qui gonfles et a la pêche.
Voili voilà

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Voila 2 petites vidéos de la belle.

https://youtu.be/f6PvG5_183U

https://youtu.be/6fiGXFx0rB8

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de sa FA :

Ça fait déjà plusieurs mois que le traitement est en place
Le problème est que sa maladie n'a pas que des effets sur la thyroïde  ... C'est un tout..
Mais oui, elle est bien fatiguée cette gentille puce
Elle a une vie bien réglée, notamment autour des ses petites gamelles car elle ne peut manger que de petites quantités

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

C'est le cœur lourd que je vous annonce le décès de notre puce *Baileys*.  Sandra sa FA depuis son arrivée en France a eu la lourde peine de la  faire endormir hier à midi. La maladie a eu raison de la puce. 
Nous envoyons Tout notre soutien à Sandra dans ce moment si douloureux ainsi qu'à Nathalie sa marraine.
Bonne route *Baileys* pour le royaume des anges ou tu vas retrouver Éternité et tous les autres loulous du refuge.

----------


## GADYNETTE

REPOSE EN PAIX MON BEAU BAILEYS (je partage votre peine Sandra)

----------


## hanako

Je suis vraiment désolée d'apprendre cette triste nouvelle . Pauvre Baileys qui a connu une vie difficile et merci à sa Fa qui lui a permis de finir sa vie plus sereinement .

----------


## manoe

Partie après juste quelques mois de bonheur... Quelle tristesse... Et pourtant, Baileys aura au moins pu goûter à la chaleur d'un foyer aimant à la différence de tant de ses compagnons d'infortune. Mille fois merci à Sandra de lui avoir offert ce cadeau inestimable d'être aimée. Sois en paix jolie Baileys  ::

----------


## anniec

Triste nouvelle  ::

----------


## Melodie14000

::

----------

